# Project S.h.i.e.l.d



## organismIX (Jan 15, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Spec :: S.h.i.e.l.d
Cpu :: I7 4770
M/B :: MAINBOARD 1150 ASROCK Z87 PRO4
Ram :: G.Skill TRIDENT X DDR3 8*2 bus 1600
Gpu :: Gigabyte 660Ti
Psu :: Ocz 650W
Case :: Zalman 11Pluz  
Page :: https://www.facebook.com/MSC.infinity


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 15, 2015)

You've got a very nice computer there! Well done. 
Visit my Zalman Z11 Plus - http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/4059.html


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 15, 2015)

It looks pretty good but do you have to open the side panel to use the DVD drive or change fan speed?


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 15, 2015)

nice, nice
but the blue led fan is kinda not match since the rest is black and white


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 15, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> It looks pretty good but do you have to open the side panel to use the DVD drive or change fan speed?



No, they are in front of the case, they are not inside like yours


----------



## Sorin Taran (Jan 15, 2015)

Sorin Taran said:


> No, they are in front of the case, they are not inside like yours



Sorry )) wrong thread


----------



## Kira (Jan 17, 2015)

*Full of photos and not one where we see properly inside
There is no flash on your camera*


----------



## Kira (Jan 17, 2015)

I voted 1/10 because:

Bad photos


----------



## organismIX (Jan 23, 2015)

Page Work :: https://www.facebook.com/MSC.infinity


----------



## OfXaos (Feb 22, 2015)

I voted 10/10 because:

lol, Kira must be some sort of photo Nazi as all threads they post in are given 1/10 due to "bad photo's"  get real and stop giving bad votes because of just pics, start actually looking at the photos and rank the system on how it looks... you don't need 20+ photo's to see that this is one awesome system...

Now my only complaint with the system it's self is why the stock fan on the processor? lol surely with the amount of work you put into the custom panels and pieces you could of upgraded the cooling system. But it's still an amazing looking pc, I too plan on using acrylic panels in my next build as just from looking at your build (along with a few others) it adds a very unique touch. plus who could argue with a Shield agent? lol


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 22, 2015)

Kira has a point, though.Flash should have been used for those pics


----------



## organismIX (Mar 3, 2015)

OfXaos said:


> I voted 10/10 because:
> 
> lol, Kira must be some sort of photo Nazi as all threads they post in are given 1/10 due to "bad photo's"  get real and stop giving bad votes because of just pics, start actually looking at the photos and rank the system on how it looks... you don't need 20+ photo's to see that this is one awesome system...
> 
> Now my only complaint with the system it's self is why the stock fan on the processor? lol surely with the amount of work you put into the custom panels and pieces you could of upgraded the cooling system. But it's still an amazing looking pc, I too plan on using acrylic panels in my next build as just from looking at your build (along with a few others) it adds a very unique touch. plus who could argue with a Shield agent? lol





Schmuckley said:


> Kira has a point, though.Flash should have been used for those pics



so thank'you very nice


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 3, 2015)

I would say 8/10 though..not 1..
that's just ridiculous.

Okay maybe 7..cuz I loathe casemods anymore..sorry Syrillian..


----------



## bubbleawsome (Mar 3, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Okay maybe 7..cuz I loathe casemods anymore..sorry Syrillian..


But if you dislike casemods why would you vote on them?


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 3, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> But if you dislike casemods why would you vote on them?



Cuz I looked


----------



## Joey Andrade (Sep 22, 2016)

I voted 10/10 because:

i love White with Black


----------

